# Favorable App Report re Radio



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I asked about a radio app and Betsy came through.  She recommended Tune In.  I could have got the free version, but I got Tune In Pro for 99 cents instead.  Initially I thought I had made a mistake because I couldn't find the stations that I listen to on wifi.  I did finally fine them though and preset them.  I would point out that you can get stations via the web and access them via bookmarks, too.  I like the app better.  We like to listen at night when we go to sleep or if we wake during the night.  This app has a timer which we will use a lot.  Huge number and variety of stations.  Thanks for the suggestion, Betsy!

If you find an app that particularly impresses you, please share your thoughts with us.  Thanks!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

What do you get with Pro version that you don't get with free version?


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> What do you get with Pro version that you don't get with free version?


Sorry, I'm not sure, but it might have been the timer. I might actually waste money sometimes because I usually opt for the paid version of shareware since it's been my experience that certain features may be locked. All within "reason" however.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure, but it might have been the timer. I might actually waste money sometimes because I usually opt for the paid version of shareware since it's been my experience that certain features may be locked. All within "reason" however.


Well, I do understand that; plus usually the free versions come with ads displaying while the paid versions do not; and it is always good to support the developer if you like her/his product. 

_ETA: sometimes its just worth it to not have to look at the ads; but the free version is a good way to try the app out to see whether you like it or not._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Pro version allows you to record and save broadcasts.  I got the Pro version because my husband has a couple programs he loves but they are on too early for him when we are in California (east coast broadcasts), Tune In Pro can be set to record for later listening.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Pro version allows you to record and save broadcasts. I got the Pro version because my husband has a couple programs he loves but they are on too early for him when we are in California (east coast broadcasts), Tune In Pro can be set to record for later listening.
> 
> Betsy


Ah - thanks Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, thanks Betsy.  I obviously have C.R.S..


----------

